# UK Spouse visa - Documents checklist



## AP10 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

My wife from Malawi and our son will be applying for their UK visas (spouse) in a few days, just wanted to make sure we have all the documents required.

Sponsor:
Copy of passport
last 6 months wage slips
last 6 months bank statements
P60
property inspection report
Marriage Cert
evidence of relationship (pics of wedding, honeymoon, screenshots etc)
letter from employer confirming employment (hours, pay etc)
Letter from parent (permission to live in parents house)
Letter indicating my intentions and outlining relevant details of relationship
council tax bill
letter confirming studies (university)

Applicants:
2 passport size photo's
original passports
applicant letter
consent from father (child's biological father, previous marriage)
divorce cert
TB test cert


Would greatly appreciate if anyone could let me know if I have missed anything out.

Thank You!
AP


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Missing:

Employment contract
Wife's English language test result certificate
Land a registry or deed or permission from landlord
Mortgage or lease 
I think your wife will have to show that she has official sole custody 

You don't need the letter confirming your studies.


----------



## AP10 (Oct 17, 2013)

oops my bad,

I have the employment contract and the wife has the Eng lang test result cert.

There is no mortgage on the property, fathers house will be living with them so will have the land registry docs and permission.

a note on studies, bank statement will show student loans being paid into my account, should I not include just in case or is that none of their concern.

sole custody taken care of also,

thanks for reminding me to include the above though ))))

Thank you
AP


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your student loans have nothing to do with you application. You're meeting the financial requirement through Category A it sounds like. That's what they care about.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For a signed contract of employment - If you don't have it, get a letter from your employer explaining why.
Has she completed Appendix Two? Or you can do it and send it to your wife.


----------



## jamesharrison (Mar 6, 2013)

List:
- your marriage or civil partnership certificate
- evidence that you were both free to marry or enter your civil partnership, if either of you was previously married or in a civil partnership
- evidence that you have met
- evidence of your English language ability 
- evidence that you meet the financial requirement.


----------



## AP10 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes applying through cat A, I have the employment contract and all the other documents and evidence all you good folks have mentioned above, thank you )))))

A question regarding bank statements, i receive mine quarterly in the post obviously its on official bank stationary letterhead and all, do i still need to get these stamped and signed by a bank manager?

Thanks
AP10


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, your statement is fine as it is.


----------



## AP10 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have just received my employment contract from employer, its a Zero Hours Contract but it states on there "you are expected to work a minimum of 40hrs per week, will this be a problem?

Also having trouble getting a consent letter from the child's birth father, he has disappeared how can we 'officially' show this, can we just write a letter ourselves or do we need an official document to prove this, even so how do you provide evidence for this?

Thanks
AP


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

Be best to get a consent from him. I know someone else who didn't sign a letter and later phoned ukba that his ex wife was taking his child without his consent. Could be different but people act strange at times


----------



## AP10 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's the thing we cant, we have no idea where he is, this douche has a history of gambling and alcohol problems and been to jail a few times, chances are he's done a disappearing act because he owes someone a lot of money....what's our next best option?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your employment contract is fine. You are on a non-salaried job.

Try to get a solicitor or social worker to write a letter stating why it's impossible to get in touch with birth father to get his consent. You need to state any involvement he may have had in your son's upbringing, or any record of contact. This alone may not be enough, and Home Office has sometimes asked for a court order giving one parent the sole responsibility.


----------



## Munny24 (Dec 27, 2013)

*RE: spouse visa UK*

Hi Joppa, with your help i have submitted my spouse visa for settlement for my wife. I submitted my on 27/01/2014
The status on vfs is showing as application under process at the British High Commision. 
My question is its nearly 3 months now, and will it be okay to email them and find out what stage they are at, or should i leave it. they said 3 months waiting time. 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Where did you apply?


----------



## Munny24 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Uk spouse visa*



Joppa said:


> Where did you apply?


I applied in Islamabad in Pakistan.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It can take up to 6 months, but some are processed much more quickly.


----------



## emmy dz (May 10, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Missing:
> 
> Employment contract
> Wife's English language test result certificate
> ...


im submitting the following documents:
A-	APPLICANT INFORMATION:

1.	Applicant introduction letter.
2.	Passport.
3.	2 Passport sized photographs.
4.	Birth certificate (original and translated).
5.	Visa Application form (VAF) and Appendix 2 (VAF).
6.	Proof of adress in the country of application.

B-	Meeting the English language requirement:

	IELTS report form (level A1)

C-	SPONSOR INFORMATION:

1.	Sponsor letter.
2.	Certified copies of passport.
3.	Sponsorship undertaking Form (SU 07/12).
4.	Sponsorship declaration.
5.	Photocopy of birth certeficate.

D-	EVIDENCE OF MEETING THE FINANCIAL REQUIRMENT:

1.	Letter from employer confirming authenticity of payslips and start day of employment.
2.	Employment contract.
3.	Payslips covering the last 6 months. from january till june (category A)
4.	Bank statements covering the 6 months before the day of the application.
5.	P60 for the year 2013.2014 
6.	Letter from the bank that confirms that the savings are still heald till the day of the application and that they’ve been saved for at least 6 months.

E-	ACOMMODATION REQUIRMENT:

1.	Copy of the land registry.
2.	Latest mortage statement.
3.	Latest council tax bill.
4.	Housing inspection report
5.	Photos of the house.
6.	Proofs of address: (TV licence letter, NHS letters, Barclays letters and other letters from different source).	

F MARRIAGE EVIDENCE

1.	Marriage certificate (original and translated).
2.	Family book (original and translated).
3.	Wedding photos.
4.	Card of greetings for the wedding.

G-	EVIDENCE OF GENUINE AND SUBSISTING RELATIONSHIP:
Skype Viber, watsap, sms screenshots
Photos of us together in different times and places and some with family.	Photos of some gifts sent by the sponsor to the applicant.Flight tickets from holidays and hotel bill.
is there any things missing, if yes would you plz let me know


----------



## mrstamatiou (Jul 2, 2014)

*Answer*

Hello, 
I'd really like to see if the list posted immediately above is missing anything as that's what I'll follow. 

I also keep reading that my wife (applicant) will need to submit her previous 6 months pay slips and bank statements. Is that nonsense if we are applying through Category A (I am the dependent, my income is 25k etc).

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mrstamatiou said:


> Hello,
> I'd really like to see if the list posted immediately above is missing anything as that's what I'll follow.
> 
> I also keep reading that my wife (applicant) will need to submit her previous 6 months pay slips and bank statements. Is that nonsense if we are applying through Category A (I am the dependent, my income is 25k etc).
> ...


There are numerous document checklist posts which you can check using the search function. 

There is a question on the on line application which asks if the applicant is employed. If your wife is working then she needs to include proof with a pay slip, bank statement and letter from her employer if possible. She doesn't need 6 months worth. It will not be considered for meeting the financial requirement but it is necessary to include it.


----------



## mrstamatiou (Jul 2, 2014)

nyclon said:


> There are numerous document checklist posts which you can check using the search function.
> 
> There is a question on the on line application which asks if the applicant is employed. If your wife is working then she needs to include proof with a pay slip, bank statement and letter from her employer if possible. She doesn't need 6 months worth. It will not be considered for meeting the financial requirement but it is necessary to include it.


Appreciate that Nyclon (I have checked many threads, although this is my first post, I've been checking this website for the last 8 months!You're famous on here  )

She has just left her job as a nurse in USA in order to move etc. So we will put some information in there to make it clear. She will have to the UK Nursing Council for the Overseas Nursing Programme by then too, so will include this for their interest. 

Many thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If she's not working at the time of application then she'll answer no to that question and their is no need to include pay slips and bank statements. Her qualifications are immaterial and won't influence the application although it's fine to mention that she intends to work.


----------



## mrstamatiou (Jul 2, 2014)

nyclon said:


> If she's not working at the time of application then she'll answer no to that question and their is no need to include pay slips and bank statements. Her qualifications are immaterial and won't influence the application although it's fine to mention that she intends to work.


Wonderful, thank you for the clarity Nyclon.


----------



## Wife of karim (Apr 6, 2014)

Could anyone please help? 
My workplace is more than willing to provide me with a reference letter however they need an address to generate the letter. Can anyone tell me which address I should put, we are applying from Cairo which I believe will use Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

The letter is addressed to you, the employee...


----------



## ash5521 (May 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been reading through the forum topics for a while and must say am amassed with the help members get from sharing their experiences. As of such, will greatly appreciate if anyone can shed some light on my below quarry.

My wife & two kids attended the VFS office in Sri Lanka last week to lodge their entry clearance applications, with an online confirmed appointment. However, the VFS staff had told them that with the new rules introduced, anyone entering the UK for over 6 months needs a TB (Tuberculosis) test done, hence she was unable to lodge the applications & now waiting for the TB test which is next week.

My questions are, does she have to get a new online appointment to attend the VFS office to handover the completed applications (with the TB tests done)? If so does she have to fill a new application to get a fresh appointment?. Again what happens to the visa fees already paid for the existing application?. 
In the visa4uk website there is no option to re-schedule an appointment once the application is confirmed. 

Going through a refund process for 3 applications, re-filling applications and making new appointments, gives nightmares even thinking about it!. Can someone please help me with the above?


----------



## Wife of karim (Apr 6, 2014)

Does every applicant need to have a TB Test? Or does it depend on the country they are applying from?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Country of application for a visa that is valid longer than 6 months, not applicant's nationality.


----------



## Mr Ruo (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey, 

My visa got rejected previously. So i'm re applying but only submitting 5months worth of bankstatements as i will be heading to PK to personally hand in the case. I was wondering if i wrote a letter mentioning that i am also getting holiday pay but it will be whilst i am in PK and that if they require more financial evidence they can contact me. Will that still help or should i not risk it. P.s my first rejection was on bankstatements as they didn't apparently match the income law. 

Oh last questions, i still have the previous character ref aswel as, land registry and ither supporting documents will they still be eligble? And of course i need re do the accountants letter aswel as employers, fathers etc but just those two.


----------

